# Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg



## Anglerboard-Team (7. Juli 2006)

*Hier* gibst die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr diskutieren und kommentieren>>>>


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

hmm also so wirklich viel halte ich nich davon.
ob das so gut is leute ohne jegliches wissen
über den umgang mit fischen unso ans wasser zu lassen?
mit aufsicht von einem scheininhaber wär das ok aber so finde ich das nich so doll.


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> hmm also so wirklich viel halte ich nich davon.
> ob das so gut is leute ohne jegliches wissen
> über den umgang mit fischen unso ans wasser zu lassen?
> mit aufsicht von einem scheininhaber wär das ok aber so finde ich das nich so doll.



Hihi dann zeig mir mal einen Neuling der grad die Prüfung gemacht hat und dadurch Ahnung hat. Da bin ich mal gespannt.
Angeln lernt man beim Angeln, idealerweise mit einem ders schon kann. Die Prüfung ist sinnfrei, wie man am Rest der Welt deutlich sehen kann, oder können Italiener, Holländer, Franzosen, Engländer und und und und alle nicht angeln weil sie keine Prüfung abgelegt haben #q #d :c #c |kopfkrat 

Die Prüfung bei uns ist völliger Blödsinn, reine Abzocke und sollte sofort abgeschafft werden. Ausländer die bei uns angeln wollen brauchen ja auch keine.

Richtiger Weg Brandenburg. Super!


----------



## esox_105 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> Die für die erforderliche Prüfung notwendige Sachkunde können sich interessierte Bürger in Lehrgängen aneignen, die vom Landesanglerverband Brandenburg angeboten werden.


 

Also ist doch doch eine Prüfung |kopfkrat erforderlich?


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

naja ahnung vom angeln und erfahrung hat man natürlich nich.aber im besten falle doch bissle kenntnisse über die verschiedenen fischarten bzw wie man mit ihnen umzugehen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> Richtiger Weg Brandenburg. Super!


Sehe ich auch so, vor allem auch im Interesse der Angler und Vereine:

Wenn das Angeln erleichtert wird, steigen mit Sicherheit die Zahlen des Angeltoursimus, inkl. verkaufter Karten.

Die Vereine/Gewässerbewirtschafter welche sich darauf einstellen werden, können zukünftig also mit deutlichen Mehreinnahmen rechnen, diese dann sowohl in Besatz wie auch entsprechende Kontrollen investieren und so zum einen sowohl für ihre Mitglieder wie auch für Gastangler attraktivere Gewässer bieten und gleichzeitig dadurch was für die Umwelt tun.

*Wer das nicht will, braucht ja keine entsprechenden Gastkarten ausgeben, soll dann aber auch nicht jammern wenn andere damit Erfolg haben.*

Überall auf der Welt kann man ohne große bürokratische Hemnisse angeln gehen, vielleicht ist dies ein erster Schritt dahin, im überbürokratisierten Deutschland da endlich auch vernünftige Wege einzuschlagen.

Warten wir einfach mal die ersten Erfahrungen ab....


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Angeln erleichtert wird, steigen mit Sicherheit die Zahlen des Angeltoursimus, inkl. verkaufter Karten.


naja aber ob das vor oder nachteil is#chabe nix gegen gastangler aber würde der ganze see von ihnen belagert werden würden sie mich evt doch bissle stören.


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

ich bin von der prüfung keinen meter begeistert ich kenn genug leute die nach der prüfung allein losgezogen sind und mit der situation fisch an der angel extrem überfordert waren die richtige lösung fände ich die prüfung viel prakticher zu gestalten zum beichspiel an einem forellen puff damit die teilnehmer lernen mit der kreatur fisch auch umzugehen das heist weidmänich töten und auch wie man einen fisch sicher landet und vom haken befreit wenn er mal untermasig oder in der schonzeit ist damit man ihn lebendig reliesen kann und nicht halb todt das wäre mein vorschlag zum tehma prüfung


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> habe nix gegen gastangler aber würde der ganze see von ihnen belagert werden würden sie mich evt doch bissle stören.


Ich hab auch nix gegen Gastangler, weil ich oft genug selber einer bin und immer froh, wenn man alles ohne größe Bürokratie geregelt bekommt.

Und nochmal:
Es wird ja keiner gezwungen Gastkarten auszugeben - auch heute nicht.

Und wer keine Angler ohne Schein will, kann das ja entsprechend in den Statuten vermerken und gut ist.

Gut ist aber vor allem auch, dass diese Möglichkeit ab 01.08. besteht, und diejenigen die das wollen das dann auch anbieten können.

Auf jeden Fall besser so als wieder alles bis ins kleinste zu regeln.

Hoffentlich nehmen sich das viele andere Landesregierungen als Vorbild!!


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist doch doch eine Prüfung |kopfkrat erforderlich?



Den Satz davor mußt du auch lesen :m
Bezog sich auf das Angeln von Raubfischen.


----------



## angel-daddy (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Hallo,
diese Diskussion hatten wir ja schonmal vor geraumer Zeit.......Vielleicht bekomme ich nun wo es amtlich ist eine Erklärung warum nur das Friedfischangeln freigegeben ist.|kopfkrat 
Das ist keine Provokation, sondern nur eine Wissenslücke!!!!

Bis dann


----------



## fjordbutt (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi dann zeig mir mal einen Neuling der grad die Prüfung gemacht hat und dadurch Ahnung hat. Da bin ich mal gespannt.
> Angeln lernt man beim Angeln, idealerweise mit einem ders schon kann. Die Prüfung ist sinnfrei, wie man am Rest der Welt deutlich sehen kann, oder können Italiener, Holländer, Franzosen, Engländer und und und und alle nicht angeln weil sie keine Prüfung abgelegt haben #q #d :c #c |kopfkrat
> 
> Die Prüfung bei uns ist völliger Blödsinn, reine Abzocke und sollte sofort abgeschafft werden. Ausländer die bei uns angeln wollen brauchen ja auch keine.
> ...





|good: dem ist nichts und wenn, nur ganz wenig hinzuzufügen.


----------



## sundeule (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Im Regelfall werden wohl doch nur wenige ihre ersten Schritte so ganz ohne Begleitung tun.
Weniger Bürokratie finde ich immer sexy.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> Vielleicht bekomme ich nun wo es amtlich ist eine Erklärung warum nur das Friedfischangeln freigegeben ist


Vielleicht einfach der erste, vernünftige Schritt??

Ich glaube so sehr können dann Bürokraten doch nicht über ihren Schatten springen, dass sie sich gleich ganz überflüssig machen würden ))


----------



## Nauke (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi dann zeig mir mal einen Neuling der grad die Prüfung gemacht hat und dadurch Ahnung hat. Da bin ich mal gespannt.
> Angeln lernt man beim Angeln, idealerweise mit einem ders schon kann. Die Prüfung ist sinnfrei, wie man am Rest der Welt deutlich sehen kann, oder können Italiener, Holländer, Franzosen, Engländer und und und und alle nicht angeln weil sie keine Prüfung abgelegt haben #q #d :c #c |kopfkrat
> 
> Die Prüfung bei uns ist völliger Blödsinn, reine Abzocke und sollte sofort abgeschafft werden. Ausländer die bei uns angeln wollen brauchen ja auch keine.
> ...



Mein Reden#6 

Angeln und damit Umgang mit der kreatur Fisch sind ne *Einstellungssache*,
welche kein Schein beeinflussen kann.

Alle Prüflinge beschäftigen sich mit dem theoretischen Gelaber nur bis sie
den Schein in der Tasche haben. Da nach geht jeder seinen Weg und
verhält sich so wie vorher.


----------



## Schleuse (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

...na das ging ja schnell #6

ich hatte hier ---> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75446
das Thema schon mal angesprochen.

Ich kann den Brandenburgern zu dieser Regelung nur gratulieren!!! #6


----------



## Esoxfreund (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Finde die Regelung absulut nicht gut, zu so einen schwachsinn können auch nur wir in BB in der Lage sein..Ich kann doch auch nicht ohne Jagdschein in den Wald gehen und alles abschießen...Wenn alle so angeln können wie sie lustig sind, werden wir bald gar keine Fische mehr in unseren Gewässern haben...Die Gewässer werden weiter verdrecken und ausgebeutet werden.


----------



## Nauke (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				Esoxfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Finde die Regelung absulut nicht gut, zu so einen schwachsinn können auch nur wir in BB in der Lage sein..Ich kann doch auch nicht ohne Jagdschein in den Wald gehen und alles abschießen...Wenn alle so angeln können wie sie lustig sind, werden wir bald gar keine Fische mehr in unseren Gewässern haben...Die Gewässer werden weiter verdrecken und ausgebeutet werden.



Ich wollte erst antworten, aber ich lasse es sein#d


----------



## BT-Holger (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

@ Esoxfreund,

das sehe ich genau anders. Wenn ich mir jetzt die verdreckten Ufer anschaue, scheint das Umweltbewußtsein bei Anglern und Wassertouristen auf dem Tiefpunkt angekommen zu sein. Oftmals habe ich vor dem Angelbeginn schon einen Müllsack mit leeren Wurmdosen, Flaschen, Blisterpackungen und Schnurresten gefüllt die andere Kollegen am Wasser hinterlassen haben.
Ich sehe diese längst überfällige Änderung als eine Chance mehr Leuten das Hobby angeln und das Naturverständnis näher zu bringen.
Hier geht es letztendlich darum dem Vater der mit seinem Kind einmal im Urlaub oder am Wochenende ein paar Plötzen, Brassen etc. fangen möchte, nicht den Stempel des Schwarzanglers aufzudrücken.
Erinnere ich mich an meine anglerischen Anfänge, war das bei mir genauso. Die Weiterentwicklung fand dann durch einen Vereinseintritt meines Vaters und mich statt, wo ich nachweislich die treibende Kraft als kleiner Junge war und mein Vater sich meinem Drängen gefügt hat.
Hätte mein Vater wie es zu heutiger Zeit leider ist, erst einige Hürden überspringen müssen um mit mir mal ein paar Fische zu zuppeln, bezweifel ich das ich schon in frühester Kindheit angefangen hätte zu angeln und damit auch gelernt hätte die Natur kennen und achten zu lernen.
Die fischereischeinfreien Angler haben sich genauso an geltendes  Recht zu halten, wie wir Angler mit Fischereischein. Letzendlich werden auch garantiert Infoblätter zur Verfügung stehen, wie sich am Wasser zu verhalten ist.
Einer Reduzierung des Weissfischbestandes auf ein erträgliches und nicht mehr verbuttendes Maß durch fischereischeinfreie Angler sehe ich gelassen entgegen.
Außerdem macht es unser Land touristisch attraktiver und fördert einen der einzigen Wirtschaftszweige in Brandenburg der  Wachstumschancen hat.
Die eingefleischten Schwarzangler, Totschläger und Umweltschweine wird diese Änderung auch nicht bekehren. Die machen weiter bis der erste Auftritt vor dem Kadi mit einer Verurteilung und einer saftigen Geldstrafe, im Wiederholungsfall mit Freiheitsentzug endet.
Als Händler freue ich mich jedenfalls auf glänzende Väter- und Kinderaugen. In der Vergangenheit gabs oft genug lange Gesichter und Tränen, wenn wir den Eltern erklären mußten das sie erstmal eine Prüfung machen müssen um mit dem Filius angeln zu gehen. 


c ya


Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Holger hats gut beschrieben!!!

Und, was man nicht vergessen sollte:
Wenn mehr Leute einfacher angeln könmnen, bedeutet das mehr Umsatz auch für Vereine/Gewässerbewirtschafter durch mehr verkaufte Gastkarten.

Daraus wird mit Sicherheit ein gewisser "Konkurrenzkampf" um die Gastangler entstehen, da ja jeder gerne was abhaben will, wenn Geld zu holen ist.

In der Konsequenz heisst das aber dann auch, dass nur der langfristig profitieren kann, der sein Gewässer für die Angler attraktiv macht.

Also müssen die Verieine/Bewirtschafter zwangsläufig dafür sorgen, dass die Gewässer möglichst optimal besetzt werden und genauso zwangsläufig - um die Investitionen zu schützen - die Kontrollen verstärken.

Und das kann ja eigentlich nur im Interesse der anständigen Angler liegen.

Und schon von daher wird es wegen dieser Regelung zukünftig eher weniger als mehr "schwarze Schafe" geben.

Dass es auch Bewirtschafter/Vereine geben wird, die das nicht so sehen und die ihre Gewässer möglichst "Gastanglerfrei" halten wollen, wird sicher nicht zu verhindern sein - und die Möglichkeit bleibt ja nach wie vor bestehen. Es kann ja auch heute schon niemand gezwungen werden, Gastkarten auszugeben, bzw. wenn man Gastkarten ausgibt, dies zu seinen eigenen Bedingungen zu machen. Soll halt nachher von denen niemand meckern, wenn andere dann mehr Geld zur Bewirtschaftung ihrer Gewässer zur Verfügung haben.

Dass zusätzlich gerade in strukturschwachen Regionen (das sind ja oft Regionen mit vielen interessanten Angelgewässern) bei richtiger Umsetzung und guten (angel)touristischen Angeboten ein sicher auch nicht zu unterschätzender zusätzlicher volkswirtschaftlicher Gewinn (Übernachtungen/Essen/Bootsvermietung(Gerätehändler etc.) realisiert werden kann, ist bei über 5 Millionen Arbeitslosen sicher auch nicht gerade als negativ zu beurteilen.

Ich muss mich da einfach nochmal wiederholen:
Ein vernünftiger Schritt, wenn in Deutschland bürokratische Hemmnisse abgebaut werden und allemal unterstützenswert - und sollten mehr negative als positive Aspekte zutage treten, könnt Ihr Euch alle sicher sein, dass unsere Bürokraten dafür dann (leider) schnell wieder entsprechende Regelungen finden werden.

Bis dahin sollten wir das einfach mal - in meinen Augen wohlwollend - betrachten und auf erste Erfahrungen warten.


----------



## DonCamile (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Provokannte Frage aber meine Meinung:

Wie soll man Leute bestrafen die Fische in der Schonzeit fangen oder untermaßige Fische fangen ,wenn man keinen Fischereischein entziehen kann ?

Siehe Autoführerscheinentzug ist das die einzige Maßnahme viele Leute  zum Einhalten gewisser Regeln zu zwingen !!!

Die sollen im Osten machen was sie wollen im Zweifelsfall bezahlen wir die Renaturierung oder ähnliche Sachen ja wieder mit unseren Steuergeldern.:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> Wie soll man Leute bestrafen die Fische in der Schonzeit fangen oder untermaßige Fische fangen ,wenn man keinen Fischereischein entziehen kann ?


z. B. indem diese Leute einen entsprechenden Vermerk bekommen, dass sie keine Tages/Gastkarten etc. mehr bekommen - sollte im Zeitalter von Datenbanken möglich sein (siehe Flensburger Kartei ))


----------



## Schleuse (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Provokannte Frage aber meine Meinung:
> 
> Wie soll man Leute bestrafen die Fische in der Schonzeit fangen oder untermaßige Fische fangen ,wenn man keinen Fischereischein entziehen kann ?
> 
> ...


na klar - *guter Wessi/böser Ossi* - darauf hab ich schon gewartet...|rolleyes
zum Glück bezahlen die "Ossis" keine Steuern, 
und auch sonst wird ihnen ja alles hinten reingeblasen...#q

zum Thema,
ich denke mal du kannst diese Leute genau so 
mit saftigen Geldstrafen bestrafen wie Fischereischeininhaber!!!
verstehe nicht wo da das Problem sein soll...? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> verstehe nicht wo da das Problem sein soll...?


Ich aiuch nicht - im Gegenteil:
Mehr Geld durch Gastkarten heisst ja auch das man sich bessere Kontrollen "leisten" kann...


----------



## sundeule (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen im Osten machen was sie wollen im Zweifelsfall bezahlen wir die Renaturierung oder ähnliche Sachen ja wieder mit unseren Steuergeldern.:c


 

Wertvoller Beitrag!#d 


Der grad die Sachen packt, um (auch) Steuern verdienen zu fahren.


----------



## BT-Holger (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

@ Don Camile,

wer in der Schonzeit angelt oder/und untermaßige Fische fängt und mitnimmt, für den sind diese Gesetzesänderungen soundso nur Schall und Rauch! Das sind für mich Fischwilderer, da nützt der F-Schein Entzug nix, da muß ein Richter ran.

Den Rest Deines Postings betrachte ich als Satire und lächle einfach darüber.

Viele Grüße aus den "NEUEN" Bundesländern in die "GEBRAUCHTEN" Bundesländer )


c ya


Holger


----------



## Cerfat (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Einfach gesagt, der blanke
Horror

ist das​Um ein paar Steuergroschen in die Landeskasse zu bekommen, absoluter blanker Wahnsinn was die Hirnis an Politköpfen da wieder genemigt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> Um ein paar Steuergroschen in die Landeskasse zu bekommen, absoluter blanker Wahnsinn was die Hirnis an Politköpfen da wieder genemigt haben.


Es geht nicht um Steuergroschen, sondern um mehr Geld für die Vereine, das sie so erwirtschaften können.

Abgesehen davon fehlen mir Argumente warum das Wahnsinn sein sollte ??

Ich halte es nach wie vor für sehr gut un den richtigen Weg.


----------



## bennie (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

einfach mal abwarten... hauptsache die kontrollieren das alles auch ordentlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> hauptsache die kontrollieren das alles auch ordentlich.


Wenn desto mehr Gastangler kommen (damit desto mehr Kohle) je attraktiver das Wasser ist, dann werden die Vereine/Bewirtschafter sich im eigenen Interesse drum kümmern, dass die Gewässer auch attraktiv sind, also entsprechend Besatz und Kontrollen durchführen.

Wenn nicht sind sie selber schuld, dann kann mangels Intelligenz abr auch keine Gesetzesänerung helfen )))


----------



## oknel (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Provokannte Frage aber meine Meinung:
> 
> Wie soll man Leute bestrafen die Fische in der Schonzeit fangen oder untermaßige Fische fangen ,wenn man keinen Fischereischein entziehen kann ?
> 
> ...



ja eine wiederaufforstungssteuer, die nur bürger der alten bundesländer zahlen werden, nachdem der hungrige ostmensch die seen und flüsse geplündert hat. kann ich mir gut vorstelln.


zum thema: ich finds auch garnicht schlecht, sicher bewegt es den ein oder anderen auch dazu, eine prüfung abzulegen um auch mal auf raubfisch angln zu können.
mfg


----------



## Gunti2005 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Ich als Brandenburger .... bin da auch gespaltener Meinung. Man will da auch einfach nur mehr Urlauber ködern.

Habe mich ja ewig drüber aufgeregt das man nach Dänemark oder Norge fahren muss um seine Kinder mit der Angelei vertraut zu machen oder einfach nur Interesse zu wecken.

Denn einfach nur mal kurz dem Kinde die Angel geben ist ja "hochkriminell".

Denke über das Angeln ohne Fischereischein ähnlich wie über Bootfahren ohne Bootsführerschein in MecPomm. Hab da auch schon schlimme Bilder gesehen. Aber wo so ein armes Ostland denkt da kommen Besucher.... da legen die herren von ganz oben auch bald GoldNuggets hin. 

Ohne Verstand... gierig bis zum geht nicht mehr... halt Politik ohne Sinn und Verstand. Ist doch bei der Gesundheit nicht anders....

Aber die Herren und Damen da oben sind ja echt flex... kann ich nicht mehr Justiz dann mach ich halt Wirtschaft  und wenn alle Stränge reißen ... hab nen Führerschein ... dann kann ich auch Verkehrsminister sein ....

:q

In Begleitung eines "echten" Anglers finde ich es Ok wenn man in den Sport reinschnuppern kann. Sonst ist der Schaden sicher größer als die paar Mäuse die man in die Kasse bekommt.


----------



## DonCamile (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn desto mehr Gastangler kommen (damit desto mehr Kohle) je attraktiver das Wasser ist, dann werden die Vereine/Bewirtschafter sich im eigenen Interesse drum kümmern, dass die Gewässer auch attraktiv sind, also entsprechend Besatz und Kontrollen durchführen.
> 
> Wenn nicht sind sie selber schuld, dann kann mangels Intelligenz abr auch keine Gesetzesänerung helfen )))


 
*Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die Vereine gar keine Gastangler möchten !!!*
*Beziehungsweise du darfst GASTANGELN an Fischleeren Teichen.*
*Ich lade dich hiermit ein bei mir einen Gastangeltest durchzuführen bei sämtlichen Vereinen im Kreis  Essen und Trinken frei :#2: *


----------



## Gunti2005 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Holger hats gut beschrieben!!!
> 
> Und, was man nicht vergessen sollte:
> Wenn mehr Leute einfacher angeln könmnen, bedeutet das mehr Umsatz auch für Vereine/Gewässerbewirtschafter durch mehr verkaufte Gastkarten.


Da hast Du sicher auch Recht ... und man sollte auch abwarten was es bringt ohne gleich wieder zu meckern das alles schitt ist....

... jedoch glaube ich das diese Ahnung/Schlussfolgerung nicht Sinn und Zweck des Gesetzes ist ...

... sondern nur ein weiterer Notgroschen für das Land um ihn dann nicht in die Gewässer oder Verbände zu stecken, sondern woanders, wie bisher auch, sinnlos zu verpulvern #h


----------



## Esoxfreund (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Ich bleibe auch skeptisch, dennoch sind die Argumente die dafür sprechen (die ihr hier eben aufgezählt habt) sehr gut !!
Sicher haben wir alle klein abgefangen, mit Vater und Angel usw...
Es gibt ne menge pro und contra, auch das mit dem Müll am Angelplatz...
Ein Beutel paßt in jeden Rucksack, es müsste sich eben nur jeder dran halten oder erst gar kein Müll machen.
Als Angelgerätehändler na klar, da kann man verstehen das man dafür ist ... Umsatz :q
Frage wegen dem Fang eines Friedfisches,die Reduzierung des Weißfischbestandes ist natürlich sinnvoll und extrem wichtig...
Aber man kann offiziell mit Wurm/Tauwurm angeln und da beißen dann auch Aale oder Welse (ist ja nun mal so).
Frage ist was ist dann ??
Vielleicht fühlen sich auch viele die gerade erst die Prüfung gemacht haben benachteiligt...
Ob das Arbeitzplätze schafft wage ich zu bezweifeln, was bei uns schon alles versucht und mißlungen ist (Chipfabrik usw.)
Muß man wohl abwarten,versuch macht klug.


----------



## bootsangler-b (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

moin,

als erstes: ich bin auch brandenburger und habe seit meinem 5. lebensjahr (also.... 48 jahre) in meiner freizeit die angelrute in der hand. und auch (weil es der deutsche michel so will den fischereischein)

als zweites: ich bin an den wochenenden wahl-mc-pommer und angele in der ostsee.

als drittes: meckpomm und brandenburg haben jetzt als erste ostländer ihre angel-bestimmungen gelockert, was ich nur begrüße!!!
wer da von "steuergeldern"  oder "urlauber locken", oder "arbeitsplätze schaffen" redet, ist, gelnde gesagt, etwas wenig informiert.

als viertes: ich bin der meinung, dass nur der einen fischereischein benötigt, um mit dem lebewesen fisch ordentlich umzugehen, der meist etwas entfernt von der natur lebt.
wir, damit meine ich die länder, die für "nichtscheinhaber" erleichterungen schaffen, sind nach meinem verständnis auf dem wege, den schon seit ewigen zeiten die skandinavier gehen....

wer von euch würde gern, bevor er in sein angelland fährt, den schein für dieses land machen 


und noch was: leute, vergleicht den anglerischen westen nicht mit dem anglerischen osten...
nur der kann was sagen, der schon mal hier gewesen ist. brandenburg hat seen und flüsse bis zum abwinken...
wenn ich angeln gehe, sehe ich niemanden... das könnte eine ganze woche so gehen!
und vergesst nicht: das ist der OSTEN!!! die meisten gewässer gehören dem DAV (keine angst, die beißen nicht.... sprechen auch nicht russisch...) 


bernd


----------



## BT-Holger (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

@ all,

Glückwunsch an alle!

wie schon schon bootsangler-b schrieb, kommt her, es ist genug Platz für alle!
Ob sich als Händler für mich der Umsatz direkt bemerkbar macht, wage ich heute nicht zu entscheiden, da die Ausrüstung wie vor jedem Angelurlaub auch auf fast jedem Fleck auf der Welt gekauft werden kann. Und wenn es so ist das hier ein Euro mehr verdient wird, dann ist es gut so! 
MP macht es seit zwei Jahren erfolgreich vor, wie unkompliziert das Angeln in Deutschland sein kann!
Freut Euch über diese abgeschnittenen Bärte!

bd



Holger


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Ich finde, daß die Freigabe der Gewässer ein großer Schritt in Richtung 
-Entbürokratisierung des Angelsports ist.
Pros und contras gibt es, wie in allen anderen Lebensbereichen auch,
natürlich zuhauf.
Dennoch wäre eine Ausweitung dieser Regelung auf Bundesebene wünschenswert, da dies (endlich mal) ein Zeichen ist, das man die (angel-
nde) Bevölkerung wieder als "mündigen Bürger wahrnimmt (bei der Regierung).
M.E. sollte bei der Fischereischeinerteilung dem Antragsteller ein Fischerei-
pamphlet ausgehändigt werden, in dem Folgendes aufgeführt ist;

Fischarten und Ihre Eigenschaften sowie Schonzeiten.
Schnur und Knotenratgeber
Tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen
Fischereirechtlicher Bußgeldkatalog

Dies wird in einigen Niederländischen Provinzen beim erwerb der
"grote Vergunning" seit Jahren schon so gehandhabt.
Wer sich dann dort beim Angeln was zu Schulden kommen lässt, 
dem sagen die Beamten oder Richter dann, das die Anweisungen aus dem
Almanach- So heißt das Ding -  für jeden Vergunningerwerber verbindlich sind und daß es Persönliches Pech ist, wenn man es nicht liest, oder sich aus sonstigen Gründen nicht daran hält.:q 

Klare Regeln- Knallharte Umsetzung = Eigenverantwortlicher Umgang mit der Kreatur fisch und der Natur! - Oder halt Geld latzen biste Schlau wirst!

Oder sind wir Deutschen zu blöd zum eigenverantwortlichen Angeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> Dennoch wäre eine Ausweitung dieser Regelung auf Bundesebene wünschenswert, da dies (endlich mal) ein Zeichen ist, das man die (angel-
> nde) Bevölkerung wieder als "mündigen Bürger wahrnimmt (bei der Regierung).


Fischereirecht ist keine Bundes- sondern Länderangelegenheit - leider.

Daher habe ich aber mal alle zuständigen Landesministerien angeschrieben mit der Frage ob sie sich das auch vorstellen könnten.

Mal sehn ob und was da kommt (wir berichten dann darüber im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de)).



> Klare Regeln- Knallharte Umsetzung = Eigenverantwortlicher Umgang mit der Kreatur fisch und der Natur! - Oder halt Geld latzen biste Schlau wirst!


Genau meine Vorstellung!!


----------



## j4ni (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Moin,

  also ich muss sagen zwei Schumidaumen nach oben! Auch wenn es in meinen Augen noch nicht da ist, wo es hingehört nämlich ganz oder gar nicht, aber dazu später mehr. Zu erst will ich mich einmal zu den Leuten bzw. Meinungen äußern, die die Ansicht vertreten der Antichrist selbst zeigt sich in dem Gesetz. Verallgemeinert gesagt sind die wohl beliebtesten Angelländer der Deutschen für die Binnenfischerei wohl Holland und Schweden. Und da brauche ich keine Prüfung oder Lehrgang um dort meinem Hobby nachzugehen, ich muss auch nicht meinen heiligen Gral äh deutschen Angelschein vorzeigen.
  Die große Menge an Anglern die Jahr für Jahr in diese Länder pilgern und von einigen der schönsten Hechtrevieren Europas sprechen, spricht wohl dafür, dass der gewählte Weg nicht der schlechteste sein kann. Das diese Länder nur zwei Beispiele von vielen, oder sollte ich sagen fast allen anderen, sind spricht auch für das Gesetz. Das die Gastanglern den ortsansässigen Anglern die Plätze wegnehmen kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen und resultiert wohl einzig und allein aus Futterneid. Die Angst, dass nun Horden von Möchtegernanglern einfallen, alles verwüsten, überall ihren Müll hinterlassen und untermassige Fische in der Schonzeit zu Tausenden niederknüppeln ist in meinen Augen nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument um nicht sagen zu müssen, „Wenn ich den verda**ten Schein machen musste, müssen DIE das auch!.
  Denn mal im Ernst nicht der Schein macht uns zu („_echten_“)Anglern sondern im Idealfall unsere Liebe zur Natur und unserem Hobby, der Wille sich mit der Kreatur Fisch und seiner Umwelt zu beschäftigen, sich für unsere Gewässer und deren Qualität zu engagieren. All das kann dir kein Lehrgang und kein Schein der Welt geben. So was lernt man nur am Wasser und beim Angeln, so was lehrt die die Erfahrung, so was lernst du von anderen Anglern, von Freunden und Bekannten. Freunde und Bekannte die dich nicht mit zum angeln nehmen können, weil du keinen Schein hast, weil du eine Straftat begehst, so du ohne Schein angelst. Fahrradfahren lernt man nicht aus Büchern, sonder aus einigen blauen Flecken und üben, indem es Mama oder Papa dir zeigen. Natürlich bietet der Jugendangelschein eine gute Möglichkeit wenn man jemanden kennt der einen mit ans Wassern nimmt. Aber was ist wenn Papa oder Mama keinen Angelschein haben? Was ist wenn ich gar kein Jugendlicher mehr bin? 
  Warum ist ein Angler mit Schein ein „_echter_“ Angler? Ich komme aus einer Familie in der seit drei Generationen geangelt wird, habe das Handwerk also von klein auf gelernt, ich habe in Amerika, Holland, Schweden und auch in Deutschland (an einem Privatteich, was aber dennoch Schwarzangeln ist ohne Schein) Fische gefangen ohne Schein, war ich da kein echter Angler? Bin ich jetzt einer wo ich atm kaum Zeit zum angeln habe, aber einen Angelschein? Gibt uns der Schein tatsächlich die Absolution ein besser Mensch und Angler zu sein? Lasse ich keinen Müll am Gewässer liegen, setze ich untermäßige Fische wieder zurück, angle ich nicht in der Schonzeit auf bestimmte Fische, säubere ich meinen Hausgewässer auch wenn ich nicht der Müllverursacher bin tatsächlich deswegen weil mein heiliger deutscher Angelschein mir sagt, dass ich das tun soll, indem er wie Frodos Stich anfängt zu leuchten wenn ich dabei bin einen Fehler zu begehen oder haben all diese Aktivitäten vielleicht doch etwas mit meinem Verstand und meiner Einstellung zu tun?
  Ich habe oben geschrieben, dass ich finde „ganz oder gar nicht“, denn mal ehrlich, niemand der vor seinem Lehrgang und seiner bestanden Prüfung nie angeln gewesen ist oder wenigstens mit dem Angeln oder einem Fisch in irgendeiner Art und Weise in Berührung gekommen ist, ist nach dem Lehrgang ein „_echter_“ Angler. Ich habe vor der Praktischen Prüfung (also nach bestandener theoretischer Prüfung, also von fast schon „_echten_“ Anglern) Fragen und Aussagen gehört, wo ich gelacht habe, weil ich dachte das wäre ein Witz gewesen, aber das war todernst. u.a. ob man den untermäßigen Fisch vorm Zurücksetzen denn wohl abhaken sollte. Trotz Lehrgang und Schein wissen die wenigsten, so es ihnen nicht anderswo als im Lehrgang vermittelt wurde, wie man sich im Ernstfall verhält, also wenn man tatsächlich mal einen Fisch an der Angel hat. Naja ohne das jetzt hier zu vertiefen denke ich, dass wenn man schon ein Regelwerk wie das unsrige im Bezug auf die Angelerlaubnis hat, dann bitte auch so, dass ich wenn ich jemanden seinen Angelschein in die Hand drücke mir auch sicher sein kann, dass derjenige nun weiß was er tut, in der Praxis und nicht nur in der Theorie. Und dass ist atm afaik nicht so. Von daher sollte in meinen Augen die gesamte Angelscheinpraxis in Dtl dahingehend überdenken, dass man entweder garantieren kann, dass neben der Theorie auch die Praxis gelernt wird und das nicht nur mal ebenso mit einem Tag oder so am Wasser, sondern, dass man nach bestehen der theoretischen Prüfung regelmäßig mit seinen Prüfern angeln geht und dann nach einer bestimmten Anzahl an Praxisstunden eine praktische Prüfung ablegt (oder andere Modelle). Oder aber, was ich persönlich bevorzuge, dass man von vorneherein keine Prüfung ablegt sondern es härte Strafen und Kontrollen gibt, die dann nämlich auch die Leute einschließen, die heute einen Angelschein besitzen sich aber dennoch wie Schweine am Wasser verhalten. Mehr Kontrollen und härtere Strafen würden dann auch vielleicht einige der geliebten Müllscheine und Fischwilderer abschrecken.
Anyways just my 2 cents,

j4ni


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Fischereirecht ist keine Bundes- sondern Länderangelegenheit - leider.
> 
> 
> Hast Recht- ich hätte den Begriff -Bundeseinheitlich - verwenden
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> Bin trotzdem gespannt, was bei Deiner Anfrage rauskommt....!
> (Man kann sich ja auch mal positiv überraschen lassen)


Genauso gehts mir - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt........


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

@ j4ni

Dein Post hat echt Tiefgang- in die Materie- und dürfte auch mindestens
90 % der AB Mitglieder aus der Seele sprechen.

Sicherlich, Schwarze Schafe - Rutenferkel usw. gibt es auch unter uns,
aber die sollen beim Pullern vonne Mole fallen!:q 

M.E. sind die meisten -oftmals unsinnigen Verordnungen und Gesetze von 
Fischern, Beamten und Angelfunktionären erlassen worden, die nicht mehr 
zum Angeln kommen-  
-weil sie entweder futterneidisch sind
-weil sie vor lauter gegenseitigen Beweihräuchern selbst nicht mehr
 zum Angeln kommen
-oder schlichtweg zu Dumm zum Angeln sind und somit Schneider bleiben

- Aber.. Ihr seht´s ja selbst, daß selbst solche Würste mal lichte Momente haben können !


----------



## j4ni (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

DAnke


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Das Land Brandenburg war recht schnell mit der Antwort (logo, die hatten das ja auch auf den Weg gebracht)).

Hier schon mal die Antworten aus Brandenburg, der Rest kommt dann zusammen mit dne hoffentlich noch eingehenden Antworten der anderen Bundesländer im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de):

Antworten zum Thema vom Pressesprecher Dr. Jens- Uwe Schade vom Ministerium für Ländliche Entwicklung, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz in Brandenburg

*Frage Anglerboard:*
Wie kam es zur Idee Friedfischangeln auch ohne Prüfung zu erlauben, wer hatte diese Idee?? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Im Vergleich mit dem Ausland, beispielsweise den skandinavischen Ländern, drängte sich immer wieder der Eindruck auf, dass die in Deutschland aufgerichteten Hürden für das Angeln nicht das letzte Wort sein können. Mit der Einführung eines Touristenangelscheins in unserem Nachbarland Mecklenburg-Vorpommern wurden auch im brandenburgischen Landtag Forderungen laut, weniger bürokratische und dennoch nachvollziehbare Regelungen zu finden, die den Zugang zum Angeln erleichtern. Da war es eine Chance, dass der Landtag ohnehin gerade dabei war, ein so genanntes Bürokratieabbaugesetz für Brandenburg auf den Weg zu bringen, in dem die Neuregelungen für das Angeln auf den Weg gebracht werden konnten.


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Wie lange dauerte Umsetzung, gab es dabei größere Widerstände, wenn ja von welcher Seite? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Die neuen, für Brandenburg praktikablen Regeln zum Angelschein A konnten mit dem Landesanglerverband im Herbst vergangenen Jahres in wenigen Wochen abgestimmt werden. Leider ging durch die Einbindung in das eben erwähnte Bürokratieabbaugesetz, in dem von allen Landesministerien noch etliche andere Gesetze novelliert wurden, noch ein halbes Jahr ins Land. Mit der Verabschiedung des Bürokratieabbaugesetzes im Juni wurde dann der Weg frei für die Änderungen ab 1. August.
Wie in jedem Gesetzesvorhaben gab es auch zum Angeln eine breite Diskussion, die alle Aspekte vom Tourismus über Naturschutz und Tierschutz umfasste. In der eigentlichen Landtagsbefassung passierten der Artikel zum Angeln problemlos die Anhörung und die Abstimmung - ein Zeichen guter handwerklicher Vorarbeit.


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Was war der Hintergrund dieser Idee, bzw. was möchte die Landesregierung damit erreichen? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Erreichen wollen wir, 
-    erstens, dass der Staat nur als Regelwächter auftritt, wo dies unabweisbar ist
-    zweitens, dass Menschen, die sich für das Angeln interessieren, ein Stück Schwellenangst genommen wird und Familien und Kinder über diesen Weg prüfen können, ob sie nach erstem Hineinschnuppern sich intensiver mit diesem anspruchsvollen Hobby auseinandersetzen wollen
-    wenn die Erleichterungen für die Brandenburger gelten, dann wollen wir, drittens, erreichen, dass auch unsere Gäste unkomplizierter den Weg an ein Angelgewässer finden. 

Denn Brandenburg ist das gewässerreichste Bundesland.


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Wie sind die bisherigen Reaktionen der betroffenen Gewässerbewirtschafter/Angelvereine? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Der Landesanglerverband hat die Neuregelungen aktiv begleitet und seinen Einfluss geltend gemacht. Allein die Tatsache, dass wir jetzt gemeinsam mit einer Pressemitteilung zur Umsetzung der Gesetzesnovelle herausgegangen sind, unterstreicht, dass beide Seiten dahinterstehen.


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Gibt es ein Monitoring, welches die Auswirkungen dieser Regelungen in der Praxis beobachtet, falls ja, wer macht dies bzw. ist dafür zuständig? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Ein spezielles Monitoring ist nicht vorgesehen. Allerdings laufen in Brandenburg ohnehin zahlreiche Monitorings, beispielsweise im Zusammenhang mit der Umsetzung der Europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie oder von Natura 2000. Am meisten ist es aber der Landesanglerverband, übrigens der größte Sportverband im Land, selbst, der auf einen gute Zustand und eine gute Ausstattung der Angelgewässer achtet. Ich bin sicher: Über die zahlreichen Ortsvereine der Angler und über die Berufsfischer wird es auch sehr bald einen Rücklauf an uns geben. Insofern ist auch eine Kontrolle gesichert.


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Ist es langfristig geplant, auch die Raubfischangelei ohne Prüfung/Schein zu erlauben? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Die jetzt vorgeschlagenen Vereinfachungen müssen erst einmal eine Zeit lang erprobt werden. Die Frage ist auch, was andere Bundesländer in Sachen Angeln ohne Angelschein auf den Tisch legen. Die Diskussion wird also weiter gehen und in der Tat sollten alle Beteiligten einen langen Atem haben.

Ministerium für Ländliche Entwicklung, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz Brandenburg

- Pressestelle -
Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

Dr. Jens-Uwe Schade
Pressesprecher
Leiter Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit


----------



## congermichi (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

ich als betroffener der seine frau oder den ein oder anderen freund an die ODER jetzt mitnehmen kann, begrüße diese regelung. 
endlich hört dieses gejammer meiner holden auf "kann ich nicht mal mitkommen, bin auch ganz ruhig". jetzt kann sie mir wunderbar die köderfische stippen. :m endlich hat sich mal ein bundesland getraut, und ich bin stolz das es brandenburg war.
normalerweise sitzen wir zu dritt an der ODER, jetzt wirds wohl ein familientreffen mit den frauen. gibs leckersachen und ne bedienung am angelplatz gratis. wir drei männer sind auf jedenfall glückspilze durch diese regelung. echt klasse !!!#h 
werden wir jetzt wohl noch gartenmöbel und deko zeug kaufen um den angelplatz frauenfreundlich zu gestalten. also nicht wundern wenn demnächst kleine gärten an der ODER entstehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## bennie (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

*also ich denke es wird auch niemand ohne interesse angeln gehen....  aber ein bisschen basiswissen wäre doch schon in form von broschüren zu begrüßen*


----------



## dunloop86 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

also ich finde es okay...sollte sachsen anhalt auch einführen.......ich mache keinen fischereischein, obwohl ich ihn gerne machen würde, weil ich es nicht einsehe 30 pflichtstunden theo. zu machen dafür knapp 160€ aufn tischpacke und denn noch 51€ prüfungsgebühr abdrücke.....also warte ich lieber bis sie es hier auch machen und denn ist gut solange schaue ick lieber zu.....


----------



## bennie (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				dunloop86 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde es okay...sollte sachsen anhalt auch einführen.......ich mache keinen fischereischein, obwohl ich ihn gerne machen würde, weil ich es nicht einsehe 30 pflichtstunden theo. zu machen dafür knapp 160€ aufn tischpacke und denn noch 51€ prüfungsgebühr abdrücke.....also warte ich lieber bis sie es hier auch machen und denn ist gut solange schaue ick lieber zu.....


 
du weißt schon, dass diese Regelung auf Friedfische begrenzt wurde oder?


----------



## dunloop86 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

jo weis ich ich würde eh nur auf karpfen gehen wollen daher.....und das mit dem waidgerecht töten und all die sachen  ist nicht das prob. habe außerdem die lizenz zum töten


----------



## Knispel (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Als ich so um 1960 mit dem Angeln begonnen hatte, gab es soetwas noch nicht. Jeder ab den 12. Lebendsjahr konnte einen Fischereischein bekommen und wenn jüngere geangelt hatten., interessierte das auch niemand. Ich hatte von den anderen Anglern alles gelernt. Das Thema Prüfung holte mich ersts ein, nach dem ich einmal eine Gastkarte in NRW erwerben wollte, ich war da schon so um die 30 Jahre. Hatte sich ohne Prüfung erledigt. Habe sie denn wohl oder übel machen müssen, obwohl ich dort, ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut, auch nichts gelernt hatte. 
Denn gibt es hier in Bremen das alte "Stockangelrecht" der bremer Bürger aus dem Jahr 1488 ( immer noch gültig ) . Das besagt, dass jeder bremer Bürger sich täglich seine Ration Fisch aus der Weser fangen darf. Diesen Stockangelschein gibt es so, allerdings erkennt den wieder kein Verein an. Diesen sogenannten "Stockangelschein" bekommt hier jeder Lui der in Bremen wohnt gegen 50 € ohne prüfung und sonst was. neuerdings müssen die Sportfreunde, welche einen Stockangelscheinn beantragen 10 Pflichtstunden beim LFV absitzen, ob sie der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind oder nicht. Prüfung entfällt.
Zu ausländische Staatsbürger : Sogar die bekommen hier in Bremen offiziell keine Erlaubnis. Nur mit Prüfung. Aber das koriose daran ist, unser LFV bietet die Kurse und Lehrmaterialien nur auf Deutsch an. Also wenn meine englischen Freunde, die der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind, hier die Prüfung machen wollten, hätten sie keine Chance. Gott sei dank gibt es hier Vereine, die ausländische Staatsbürger, welche hier zu Gast sind, mit einem Vereinsmitglied angeln lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Dass unsere "Freunde" von PETA Sturm laufen gegen ein unkomplizierteres Angeln war ja zu erwarten - ob und in wie weit seriösere "Schützerorganisationen sich dem anschliessen bleibt noch abzuwarten.

Alks erstes haben bis jetzt mal die Meckelnburg - Vorpommeraner ihr "Fett weggekriegt":
Klick>>>>

Da dürfte es nach dieser Änderung in Brandenburg auch nicht lange dauern, bis die sich darauf einschiessen.

Interessant wird es dann sein, ob die Politik wieder einmal vor der Lobbyarbeit der "Schützer" einknickt oder standhaft bleiben kann.

Wir werden sehen..................


----------



## Knispel (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Hallo Thomas,
hier in Bremen bleiben sie bestimmt Standhaft, das alte Stockangelrecht der bremer Bürger von 1488 wird weiter bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Na hallo,

 da haben wir doch mal den Ansatz, den man in der DDR schon hatte und jeder kann erstmal austesten, ob er wirklich Interesse am Angeln hat ohne ein "Vermögen(Geld & Zeit)" zu investieren.
Nach meiner unma?geblichen Meinung war dies eine der angelfreundlichsten Regelungen und wenn man dann für sich beschlossern hat man geht weiter, will auf Hecht, Zander und Co bzw. danach auf Salmoniden, dann war man meistens so infiziert, das es ein Leben lang für eine festes Hobby, Engagement und tiefe Verbundenheit reicht.
Die bundesdeutsche Regelung mit Fischereischein, Sportfischerprüfung (seltsames Konstrukt) etc pp. unterstützt nach m.M die nachhaltige Entfremdung des Menschen von der Natur, da sie den Zugang zur Natur erschwert! Und dies wurde von einem "Sportfischerverband"?!? unterstützt (zumindest vom Verband, nicht unbedingt von jedem Verbandsmitglied)!
Und alles Geschwätzt von wegen "tierschutzgerechte Behandlung und so", wir haben auch zu DDR-Zeiten, ohne Prüfung, unseren Fang (Friedfische - denn nur auf die durfte man gezielt ohne "Raubfisch- resp. Salmonidenqualifikation" angeln) weidgerecht versorgt, haben keine Aasfischerei betrieben und Gewässer gepflegt.

Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## macfisch (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Gratuliere zur neuen Regelung, das war mal wieder ne richtige schei**e.

Der Hauptgrund, warum der Schein gemacht werden sollte, ist doch der sachgerechte Umgang mit den Fisch. Nun darf einer los,
nen Karpfen fangen und ihn erlegen. Bestenfalls ist er schon mal mit angeln gewesen, und weiss wie es geht.

In schlechtesten Fall, wird der Fisch Qualvoll hingerichtet.

Und woher soll man denn Wissen, was man gefangen hatt?

Also ein wenig Sachkunde sollte man haben, und die 100€ für den Lehrgang hatt wohl jeder über.


----------



## Knispel (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ....und die 100€ für den Lehrgang hatt wohl jeder über.


 
Du eventuell, aber der Familienvater in Hartz IV bestimmt nicht......also schreibe nicht soetwas.


----------



## dunloop86 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> und die 100€ für den Lehrgang hatt wohl jeder über.


 

lol das verdiene ich im monat......gibt nunmal auch sozialschwache leute die gerne auch angeln möchten und es sich nicht leisten können lehrgang prüfung ect. zu zahlen.......un wenn se nen fisch haben der nicht untermaßig ist kann man sogar nen billiges leckeres essen machen.....


----------



## Axel123 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

100 ERuronen iss ja schon fast ein Sonderangebot. Bei uns auch 160€ + Prüfungsgebühr. Und dann das Buhlen der Vereine um Mitglieder bei einem Kurs:v Wenn ich mich für etwas interessiere hole ich mir erkundigungen ein und suche mir dann selber was. Aber dieses Betteln der Vereine ist fürchterlich.


----------



## macfisch (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Das stimmt wohl, das Hartz4ler nicht grad reich sind.
Aber welches Hobby kostet kein Geld? Ich hab seit mein Einstieg ins Angeln, etwa 800€ nur dafür ausgegeben. 
Und Fussball ist mein 2. Hobby, paar Treter für 100€, Sporttasche etc. Mitgliedsbeiträge usw. .

Aber wie es sich als sozialschwacher lebt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, war nur einmal 2 monaten und einmal 6 Wochen arbeitslos.

Und angesichts der 150€ Aufnahmegebühr und 80€ Jahresbeitrag, fand ich den Kurs noch recht preiswert. Und so schlecht war es ja nun nicht, für mich steht fest, der Schein sollte Pflicht bleiben. Und da Angler ja auch ne Rute usw. brauchen, ist das ja nun eh nix für den schmalen Geldbeutel.


----------



## dunloop86 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Aber wie es sich als sozialschwacher lebt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, war nur einmal 2 monaten und einmal 6 Wochen arbeitslos.Und da Angler ja auch ne Rute usw. brauchen, ist das ja nun eh nix für den schmalen Geldbeutel

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe meinst du man sollte nur angeln wenn man 1000€ im monta zut verfügung hat.....tolles deutschland


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Ich denke auch, daß es keine schlechte Sache ist. Ich denke da vor allem an diejenigen, die vlt. ausnahmsweise mal an einen See oder Fluß zum urlaub fahren und dort auch ausnahmsweise mal ne Angel in die Hand nehmen wollen. Ich hatte das Problem im letzten Jahr, als ich mit einem Freund einen derartigen Urlaub in MeckPom ( 1 Monat vor einführung des Tourischeines )machte und der, noch nie geangelt und auch kein Gewässer in der Nähe ( weitere Fahrten erlaubt sein Arbeitsalltag nicht ), nicht nur zusehen mochte, wie ich angele. Und das Unterstützen beim angeln ist auch nicht das Wahre. Außerdem hat nicht jeder einen scheininhaber dabei. Ich finde es gut, wenn solche Leute auch mal nur ein wenig stippen o.ä. können. Und der Umgang kann ja von den Leuten kontrolliert werden, die ansonsten mehrfach täglich ( manchmal ) die selben Leute wie immer kontrollieren. Und ich bin der Meinung, mind. 50 % von euch, die ihren schein haben, haben irgend wann mal ohne angefangen. Sind nur nicht erwischt worden.


----------



## DonCamile (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

*Also ich wäre auch für die *
*Jagdscheinbefreiung *
*für Federwild und Hasen in Brandenburg. *

*Nicht auf Rotwild und Wildschweine dafür sollte man sich schon auskennen mit dem Gewehr.*
#q


----------



## Schleuse (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

@ j4ni

klasse Posting #r


----------



## Rosi (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass unsere "Freunde" von PETA Sturm laufen gegen ein unkomplizierteres Angeln war ja zu erwarten - ob und in wie weit seriösere "Schützerorganisationen sich dem anschliessen bleibt noch abzuwarten.
> 
> Alks erstes haben bis jetzt mal die Meckelnburg - Vorpommeraner ihr "Fett weggekriegt":
> Klick>>>>
> ...


thomas, also manchmal hab ich das gefühl, du schenkst der peta viel zu viel beachtung. kein mensch kennt die hier, niemand redet drüber. ich werde an peta immer nur im board erinnert. warum machst du das? weil sich hier der petavorstand angemeldet hat??#c

die brandenburger regelung ist ein guter anfang im vergleich mit sh und meck pom.  kritik wird es immer geben, schließlich leben wir in einer demokratie. da dürfen auch die jäger ihre meinung sagen


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Die PETA -Würste einfach nicht beachten!
Die haben sich schon oft genug selbst ins Abseits geschossen und werden es auch weiterhin tun!
Lasst die Berichte einfach unbeachtet -das Problem PETA wird sich irgendwann von selbst lösen!


----------



## norgepeitscher (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> *Also ich wäre auch für die *
> *Jagdscheinbefreiung *
> *für Federwild und Hasen in Brandenburg. *
> 
> ...




...sind schon wirklich wertvolle ergüsse die du hier so unter die leute bringst|kopfkrat....wollte nicht den smily mit dem weit geöffneten verwenden!|wavey:


----------



## BT-Holger (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

@ DonCamille,

meine Großmutter hat jahrzehntelang ihre Hühner und Karnickel hinter dem Stall geschlachtet. Ohne grünes Abitur.
Eine Flinte brauchte sie dazu nicht. Wie sie genau gemacht hat schreibe ich aus verschieden verständlichen Gründen nicht.
Quasi haben wir Deine Forderungen im Osten schon lange erfüllt! 
Mit welcher Polemik Du hier an diese Diskussion rangehst, zeigt mir nur das Du entweder über ein sehr gepflegtes Halbwissen verfügst oder das Du durch provokante Äusserungen diesem Thread Deinen Stempel aufdrücken willst.
Mach also weiter so, das gibt dieser Diskussion über die blöden Eastside Rednecks den nötigen Pepp.
Ich nehm mir jetzt erstmal meine Steinschleuder und schieß mir mal wieder einen leckeren Adler vom Himmel! 


c ya

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Man kans ja auch andersrum sehen mit Scheinen und Prüfngen))

Da um die 100 % aller Jagdunfälle mit Schusswaffen von geprüften Jagdscheininhabern verursacht werden, ist es statistisch gesehen wohl sicherer, wenn zukünftig nur noch Leute ohne Jagdschein Waffen zum Jagen bekommen )

Und eine Schusswaffe mit einer Angelrute zu vergleichen, sorry, daneben.

Da liegt doch ein ganz anderes Gefahrenpotential zu Grunde.

Und das Prüfungen und Scheine einen nicht zum besseren Menschen machen, sieht man täglich auf den Strassen.

Ebenso dass die Praxis entscheidet, warum sonst verursachen gerade Führerscheinneulinge so viele Unfälle???

@ Holger:
Ja, früher ging das noch mit den Hausschlachtungen, aber auch da steht der Bundesbürger inzwischen mit einem Bein im Gefängnis, weil die bürokratischen Hürden (in diesme Falle wird meist Hygiene vorgeschoben) immer höher werden.

Seien wir also doch froh,wenn ein Bundesland zumindest beim Angeln mal bürokratische Hürden abbaut.

Zudem muss ja kein Verein/Gewässerbewirtschafter Karten an "Nichtscheininhaber" ausgeben, was solls also??


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Die Gegner der brandenburgischen Regelung können beruhigt nach Thüringen ziehen.

Dort wird weiterhin an den bestehenden Regelungen festgehalten. Hier die Antwort vom thüringischen Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Naturschutz und Umwelt auf meine Anfrage:

Ihre Anfrage zur Änderung der Verfahren bei Fischereischeinen


Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,

ihre Frage vom 8. Juli 06 hinsichtlich der Änderung der Verfahren zur Ausreichung von Fischereischeinen beantworte ich für den Freistaat Thüringen wir folgt:

Das Thüringer Fischereigesetz schreibt vor, dass jeder, der die Fischerei ausübt einen Fischereischein besitzen muss. Personen, die das vierzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben müssen zuvor eine Fischerprüfung absolvieren, bevor sie einen Fischereischein beantragen. Die Fischerprüfung erfordert, dass zuvor ein entsprechender Vorbereitungslehrgang, der mindestens 30 Stunden dauert und der die Ihnen sicherlich bekannten sechs Sachgebiete umfasst, absolviert wird. Jugendliche vom zehnten bis vierzehnten Lebensjahr erhalten einen Jugendfischereischein. Diese jugendlichen Fischereischeininhaber dürfen die Fischerei nur in Begleitung eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers ausüben.

Es ist nicht beabsichtigt diese Vorschrift zu ändern, weil wir den Grundsatz des Fischereigesetzes, die Nachhaltigkeit zu gewährleisten, mit der gegenwärtigen Regelung gesichert sehen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Rainer Hohlstein


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Gerade frisch reingekommen eine weitere Antwortserie von Brandenburg:

Ministerium für Ländliche Entwicklung, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz Brandenburg

- Pressestelle -
Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

Dr. Jens-Uwe Schade
Pressesprecher
Leiter Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

Heinrich-Mann-Allee 103
14473 Potsdam

Telefon: 0331/ 866 7016 oder 7228 oder 7017 oder 7237
Fax: 0331/ 866 7018
Mobil: 0172/ 392 7202
E-Mail: Jens-Uwe.Schade@mluv.brandenburg.de
Internet: www.mluv.brandenburg.de


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Ist der angesprochene Landesverband, der bei dem Gesetz mitgeholfen hat, der VDSF oder (wahrscheinlich) der DAV - Landesverband??  


*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Der Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V., Mitglied im DAV, hat die Initiative konstruktiv begleitet. Der VDSF hat sich ablehnend geäußert. 


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Kann die zu zahlende Fischereiabgabe nur jährlich bezahlt werden oder auch für andere, kürzere Zeiträume (Touristen)??? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Nein kürzere Zeiträume  konnten nicht berücksichtigt werden. Das Markensystem würde zu kompliziert und damit auch wieder bürokratisch werden. Kinder, Jugendliche und Erwachsene entrichten die Abgabe für ein Kalenderjahr. Zusätzlich ist für Erwachsene eine Fünfjahresregelung vorgesehen.  


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Wo kann man diese Abgabe entrichten, wo bekommen z. B. Touristen dann den entsprechenden Schein/Quittung, der sie berechtigt auch ohne Schein auf Friedfische zu angeln? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Die Erhebung erfolgt bei den unteren Fischereibehörden. Es wird weiterhin möglich sein, die Abgabemarken bei den Fischern und Ausgabestellen für Angelkarten (Torismusvereine, Zeltplätze ....) zu entrichten. Das Land BB schafft hier sehr weitgehende Möglichkeiten. Jetzt müssen die Akteure vor Ort diese auch nutzen. Der Landesanglerverband mit seinen Geschäftsstellen wird sich auch am Vertrieb beteiligen.  Die Fischereiabgabe wird im Land BB zweckgebunden zur Förderung des Fischereiwesens verwendet. Das Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz, Landwirtschaft und Flurneuordnung verteilt die Mittel. In diesem Jahr werden z.B. Besatzmaßnahmen mit Aalen, Lachsen, Meer-, Bachforellen und Großmaränen gefördert. Hinzu kommt die Förderung von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Marketingmaßnahmen, Angelschulen sowie fischereiwissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen. Der Landesfischereiverband wird ebenfalls unterstützt.


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Können auch ausländische Touristen, welche Brandenburg besuchen, diese Möglichkeit des Firedfischangelns ohne Schein wahrnehmen, wie wäre das dann geregelt?? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Die Regelungen für ausländische Touristen gehen noch weiter. Sie können die  Angelfischerei auf Fried- und Raubfisch ohne  Fischereischein ausüben, - Zu Gast bei Freunden - ....

Die Angelkarte und Fischereiabgabe müssen die ausländischen Angelfreunde aber erwerben. Der Reisepass ist mitzuführen. 


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Wird es entsprechende Broschüren, Flyer oder ähnliches geben, auf denen den "scheinlosen" Anglern bzw. Touristen entsprechende Fischbilder zur Erkennung sowie Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße vermerkt sind, oder ist dies jeweils Sache der Gewässerbewirtschafter? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Ja, aber bis dahin fließt noch einiges an Wasser die Havel, Oder und Spree runter.  


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Steht es weiterhin jedem Verein/Gewässerbewirtschafter frei, Gast- oder Jahreskarten nur an Angler mit Schein/Prüfung auszugeben, oder müssen diese auch an "Friedfischangler ohne Schein" ausgegeben werden? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Letztlich ist das ein privates Geschäft, hier mischen wir uns nicht ein.  


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Da auch beim Friedfischangeln mit Ködern wie Wurm oder Made Raubfische wie Barsche, Zander oder Welse beissen können, muss der "scheinlose Friedfischangler" diese dann auch wieder zurücksetzen?? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:*
Nein, das muss er nicht. Barsche sind oftmals in Überbeständen vorhanden. Zander und Wels wären sowieso nur Zufallsfänge.    


*Frage Anglerboard:*
Gibt es eine genaue Definition was Friedfische im Sinne des Gesetzes sind, also welche Arten dazu zählen (Döbel oder Barben z. B. sind ja eigentlich als Friedfische klassifiziert, auch wenn sie teilweise räuberisch leben)??  Wird es dazu eine veröffentlichte Liste des Landes Brandenburg geben?? 

*Antwort Land Brandenburg:* 
Nein, wir wollen keine Liste. Wir wollen auch nicht alles bis ins kleinste Detail regeln. Die Frage ist auch anders zu stellen. Nicht die Klassifizierung in Fried- bzw. Raubfisch ist das Kriterium, sondern die Angelmethode. So sind Maden und Regenwürmer Friedfischköder. Die Benutzung eines Köderfisches oder Blinkers erfüllen dagegen den Merkmal einer Raubfischangel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Nun haben sich auch die restlichen Bundesländer gemeldet, und zwar unter der Federführung Bayerns.

Herr Dr. Franz Geldhauser vom Bay. Staatsministerium für Landwirtschaft und Forsten
Referat für Fischerei und Fischwirtschaft

hat auch stellvertretend für die anderen Bundesländer geantwortet:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Sie haben Ihre Anfrage zum Touristenfischereischein an alle
> Fischereireferenten der Länder verschickt. Nach kurzer Abstimmung zwischen
> ...



Man wird dabei also gespannt sein dürfen, ob die Bundesländer - Föderalsimusreform hin oder - hier einmal beim Abbau bürokratischer Hemmnisse wirklich gemeinsame Sache machen.......


----------



## Knispel (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Meines Erachtens, sollten die EIN Fischereigesetz für ganz Deutschland schaffen, damit dieses Durcheinander entlich ein Ende hat. Man kann sich doch einigen. Zumindest die Stadtstaaten mit dem Umland....


----------



## j4ni (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hauptgrund, warum der Schein gemacht werden sollte, ist doch der sachgerechte Umgang mit den Fisch. Nun darf einer los,
> nen Karpfen fangen und ihn erlegen. Bestenfalls ist er schon mal mit angeln gewesen, und weiss wie es geht.
> 
> In schlechtesten Fall, wird der Fisch Qualvoll hingerichtet.



Der von dir angesprochene schlechteste Fall tritt wohl bei 90% der Scheininhaber ein, wenn sie nicht vorher schonmal angeln waren oder aber es ihnen jemand nach dem Lehrgang in der Praxis gezeigt hat, wenn sie das erste Mal bzw die ersten Male losgehen zum angeln. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied ob ein Fisch nun nicht waidgerecht getötet wird mit Schein oder ohne Schein. Falls es doch einen gibt dann klär mich doch bitte auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Hier mal ein paar Ausschnitte aus dem neuen Fischereigesetz für das Land Brandenburg (BbgFischG):



> Abschnitt 1
> Allgemeines
> 
> § 1
> ...



Schon diesen Abschnitt finde ich äußrest bemerkenswert.
Hier wird klar gemacht dass unsere Gewässer Kulturlandschaften sind - denn egal was viele Schützer fördern:
Weder den Urwald noch komplett naturgelassene Gewässer wird es in Deutschland bei der Bevölkerungsdichte geben.

Daraus resultiert dann natürlich, dass Gewässer als "Kulturlandschaft" auch bewirtschaftet werden müssen, wobei im dritten Abschnitt klar darauf hingewiesenwird, dass dieses Gesetz auch explizit zur Förderung des Angelns dient!!

Abschnitt 3
Genehmigung der Fischereiausübung



> § 17
> Fischereischeine
> 
> (1)  Die Ausübung der Fischerei bedarf der Genehmigung (Fischereischein) durch die zuständige Fischereibehörde. Diese wird erteilt:
> ...



aus dem gleichen §:


> (4) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich für Personen, die
> 
> 1.	einen Fischereiausübungsberechtigten oder
> 2.	einen von diesem beauftragten Inhaber eines Fischereischeins im Sinne des Absatzes 1 Nr. 1 bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs in dessen Gegenwart unterstützen. Dies gilt nicht für die Ausübung des Fischfangs mit der Handangel oder mit Geräten zum Fang von Köderfischen,
> ...


Der Punkt 4 ist dabei derjenige, an dem sich hier die Gemüter scheiden))

Daher folgt im Gesetz auch gleich dieser §, der regelt dass sich jeder an die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zu halten hat und so auch dafür sorgen muss, dass er darüber Bescheid weiss:



> § 18
> Ausübung der Fischerei
> 
> (1)  Die Fischerei darf nur ausüben, wer das achte Lebensjahr vollendet hat.
> ...



Ich bedanke mich bei Stefan Jurrmann vom Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz, Landwirtschaft und Flurneuordnung, Referat 46, der mir den Gesetzestext zur Verfügung gestellt hat.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

@thomas9904: ... bei den Thüringern wirst Du da wohl bis st.Nimmerlein warten dürfen - in solchen Fragen sind sie noch konservativer als die Bayern (nichts gegen die Landsleute als solches - aber es heißt ja immer so!).
Warum machen manche Leute nur immer so ein Pfrob draus? - weil man mit Prüfungen und Scheinen wunderbar den klammen (Geld)Beutel füllen kann und die Menschen von der sinnvollen Naturnutzung fernhält!

@knispel: ... das kann nicht Dein Ernst sein - wo bliebe da die vielgepriesene und geliebte Kleinstaaterei (ach´ne, das heißt ja Förderalismus)?

Petri & all times tight lines


----------



## angel-daddy (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Nabend,
ich bin ebenfalls für ein bundesweit einheitliches Fischereigesetz.....#6 das wäre wünschenswert!!!!
Deshalb finde ich das "Vorpreschen" der MP und den Br. nicht gut. Zudem werden demnächst auch noch die EU Gesetze aus Brüssel kommen!!!
Wenn ich mir das zweite Interview aufmerksam durchlese, bleibt für mich wieder ein fader Beigeschmack:

Frage Anglerboard:
Kann die zu zahlende Fischereiabgabe nur jährlich bezahlt werden oder auch für andere, kürzere Zeiträume (Touristen)??? 

Antwort Land Brandenburg:
Nein kürzere Zeiträume konnten nicht berücksichtigt werden. Das Markensystem würde zu kompliziert und damit auch wieder bürokratisch werden. Kinder, Jugendliche und Erwachsene entrichten die Abgabe für ein Kalenderjahr. Zusätzlich ist für Erwachsene eine Fünfjahresregelung vorgesehen. 

Also Deutsche/ Brandenburgern traut man lediglich das Angeln auf Friedfische zu, währen Ausländer(zu Gast bei Freunden) auf Fried- und Raubfisch angeln dürfen.

Das ist auch gleich der nächste Kritikpunkt!

Frage Anglerboard:
Können auch ausländische Touristen, welche Brandenburg besuchen, diese Möglichkeit des Firedfischangelns ohne Schein wahrnehmen, wie wäre das dann geregelt?? 

Antwort Land Brandenburg:
Die Regelungen für ausländische Touristen gehen noch weiter. Sie können die Angelfischerei auf Fried- und Raubfisch ohne Fischereischein ausüben, - Zu Gast bei Freunden - ....

Die Angelkarte und Fischereiabgabe müssen die ausländischen Angelfreunde aber erwerben. Der Reisepass ist mitzuführen. 

Als Deutscher bin ich EU- Bürger(ob ich will oder nicht), mittlerweile sind der EU 25!!! Länder angeschlossen. Wollen wir hoffen, das aus den anderen Ländern viele viele Urlauber kommen. Ich persönlich habe jedenfalls gar keinen Reisepass mehr.

Naja, das sind nur ein paar meiner Gedanken....sollte ich irgendwo falsch liegen, korrigiert mich bitte!

Bis dann Martin


----------



## macfisch (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Ich sehe, ein anderes Problem dadrin.

Also darf man nur mit Brot angeln. Denn auf Maden beissen auch Räuber, auf Wurm Aal und noch mehr, auf Mais habe ich schon Barsche gefangen und auf Frolic kann auch mal nen Zander beissen(wie man Carassius's Post entnehm kann).

Also ist das nic halbes und nix ganzes.Und ich bin ja Nieadersachse, und wir haben den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit, womit wir wohl die einzigstens sind. Von daher ...


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe, ein anderes Problem dadrin.
> 
> Also darf man nur mit Brot angeln. Denn auf Maden beissen auch Räuber, auf Wurm Aal und noch mehr, auf Mais habe ich schon Barsche gefangen und auf Frolic kann auch mal nen Zander beissen(wie man Carassius's Post entnehm kann).
> 
> Also ist das nic halbes und nix ganzes.Und ich bin ja Nieadersachse, und wir haben den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit, womit wir wohl die einzigstens sind. Von daher ...


Wurm und Made sind erlaubt nur Spinnfischen und Angeln mit Köderfisch ist verboten. Warum auch immer... #c

Sollen sie die Prüfung doch ganz sausen lassen,  so bekommt man sicherlich den einen oder anderen von der Straße weg   #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Zum Thema warum nur Friedfische:
Nach meinen Infos kommt das daher, weil das die Verbände so wollten.
Der VDSF war komplett gegen die Neuerungen, der DAV - LAndesverband hat wohl konstruktiv mit gearbeitet, wollte aber nur das scheinfereie Angeln auf Friedfische.

Die Landesregierung wollte eigentlich das Angeln auf alle Arten ohne Schein.

Daher kann man wohl die angesprochenen "Probleme" (scheinfreies Angeln für Touristen auch auf Raubfisch, als zufälliger Beifang gefangene Räuber beim Angeln z. B. mit Made oder Wurm) als Schritt in die richtige Richtung sehen. Friedfischangeln heisst hier eben die Angelmethode (kein Kunstköderangeln, keine Fiscköder etc.) und nicht dass keine Räuber beissen könnten.

Und wenn alles gut klappen sollte, kann man mittelfristig sicher davon ausgehen, dasss das Angeln dann komplett scheinfrei wird.

Zum Thema bundeseinheitliches "Angelgesetz":
Hier muss man leider sagen dass da wohl nix zu erwarten sein wird.

Das ist eine reine Länderkompetenz, bei welcher dr Bund gar nix zu sagen hat.

Es haben sich wohl aber schon weitere "Nordstaaten" gemeldet, um  mit der Brandenburger Regierung das weitere Vorgehen bzw. eine möglichst einheitliche Regelung zu finden.

Schon aus diesem Grunde habe ich ja alle Landesregierungen angeschrieben:
Ein bisschen Druck schadet nie!


----------



## angel-daddy (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Morgen,
dann warten wir die Antworten weiter ab, Klasse Engagement!
Wollen wir hoffen, das möglichst viele die gleichen Gesetze "durchboxen".........


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> Morgen,
> dann warten wir die Antworten weiter ab, Klasse Engagement!
> Wollen wir hoffen, das möglichst viele die gleichen Gesetze "durchboxen".........


Wie gesagt, da scheint sich momentan ne Nord/Süd - Trennung abzuzeichnen . also nix mit "bundeseinheitlich".

Aber wenn mittelfristig die Angler wenigstens im Norden ohne große Bürokratie angeln gehen können, ist da ja schon mal ein erster Schritt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Und es geht weiter))
Obwohl ja die Antwort aus Bayern von Herrn Dr. Geldhauser (Posting 71) im Namen aller anderen Bundesländer sein sollte, nahm jetzt das Land Nordrhein Westfalen sein föderales Recht wahr und nahm dazu selber Stellung:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> urlaubsbedingt leider erst heute eine Rückmeldung von uns, wir bitten um Entschuldigung. Zu Ihrer Frage: Angeltourismus ist auch in NRW ein wichtiges Thema. Deshalb sollen angelnden Touristen auch hierzulande nicht unnötige bürokratische Hindernisse in den Weg gestellt werden. Vor diesem Hintergrund wird die grundsätzlich in allen Bundesländern erforderliche Fischerprüfung für ausländische Touristen nicht mehr verlangt, sondern lediglich ein Nachweis der für die Ausübung des Fischfangs notwendigen Kenntnisse (z.B. ein Nachweis über Angelpraxis; vgl. § 31 Absatz 5 LFischG). Bei Touristen aus anderen Bundesländern wird ein Nachweis der dort erforderlichen Fischerprüfung (§ 31 Absatz 4 LFischG) oder ein mitgebrachter Fischereischein (§ 31 Absatz 7 LFischG) verlangt, was in aller Regel problemlos ist. Die Mehrheit der Bundesländer (und auch der Fischereiverband NRW e.V.) steht der Einführung von Touristenfischereischeinen bislang kritisch gegenüber. Deshalb sieht NRW hier zur Zeit (noch) keinen Änderungsbedarf. Wir bleiben aber im Dialog mit den anderen Bundesländern in dieser Frage. Eine Erweiterung auf die gesamte Angelfischerei wird in Deutschland vor dem tierschutzrechtlichen Hintergrund der notwendigen Sachkunde (insbesondere für den Fang und das Töten von Fischen) derzeit nicht gesehen.



Es scheint also zuminmdest eine Diskussion im Gange zu sein, wenngleich da scheinbar nicht jede Ebene in den einzelnen Ländern und Ministerien so richtig Bescheid weiß.

Warten wir ab was also zukünftig da rauskommen.....


----------



## sepplchen (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Tja, dann werd  ich mich mal auch zu Wort  melden:

Ich bin einer der Nutznießer dieser Regelung

Friedfischangeln hab ich seit  ich 12 war regelmäßig  auch im Verein gemacht.
Durch allerlei Umstände  verfiel mein Angelschein  und ich hab das Angeln aufgegeben.

Nachdem genau diese Regelung mein Interesse weckte und ich dadurch meinen Sohnemann nun auch langsam an das Angeln heranführen kann, bin ich einfach nur begeistert(mit einigen Patzern )

uns "nichtwürdigen" Hobbyanglern werden im Land Brandenburg ??12?? Gewässer zugewiesen, die wir beangeln dürfen. Daher werden sich die "GIMPS" des Angelns  wohl immer am selben Gewässer treffen. 

Bin grad dabei, für den Fischereischein zu lernen und will meinen sohnemann auch dazu bringen, den Jugendfischereischein zu machen.
Dazu muss aber  Erfahrung  und vor allem der spass  am Angeln gefördert werden.

Genau deshalb !!! TOP !!! Brandenburg, Prima  Idee


----------



## th.Friedfisch (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Seien wir also doch froh,wenn ein Bundesland zumindest beim Angeln mal bürokratische Hürden abbaut.

Zudem muss ja kein Verein/Gewässerbewirtschafter Karten an "Nichtscheininhaber" ausgeben, was solls also??[/quote]

Also mehr worte brauchts wohl nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## arktisfan (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Hallo Boardis,
wollte die Debatte über Fischen ohne "Schein" nochmal aufgreifen.
Ich denke Deutschland hat genug Gesetze und Regelungen.
In der Verfassung unseres Landes steht:
Jeder hat das Recht auf die *freie Entfaltung seiner* *Persönlichkeit,* soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt. Damit ist alles gesagt!
Letztendlich geht es dem Staat nicht um Tierschutz und Umweltschutz sondern darum die leeren Kassen unseres Staates zu füllen.
Die lächerlichen Prüfungsvorschriften machen aus einen unerfahrenen Angler vor der Prüfung noch keinen umweltbewussten Angler nach der Prüfung .
Lernen kann man das nur wenn es einem* Praktisch* beigebracht wird, am Wasser von Vater zu Sohn oder Tochter wie auch immer.
So wie es auch früher schon immer war
Ich sehe oft Angler mit Schein die ihren Angelplatz wie eine Müllhalde verlassen, oder wie Sie Fische ersticken lassen anstatt sie Waidgerecht zu töten . 
Auf den Kuttern der Ostsee sehe Ich oft wie untermaßige Fische mitgenommen werden.
Also wozu brauchen wir einen Fischereischein!
Was wir brauchen sind verantwortungsvolle Angler die der Jugend und dem Neuangler zeigen wie es möglich ist : Tierschutz,Umweltschutz und Angeln unter einem Hut zu bringen. Und Angler die auch mal den Mund aufmachen wenn es notwendig ist.
Und das im Interesse aller Angler.
Gruß Arktisfan


----------



## Petri (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

na viel Spaß bei dem Versuch die Angler, die schon jahrelang beiträge zahlen und so für einen gesunden fischbestand sorgen zu überzeugen, daß es ja viel gerechter ist, wenn auf einmal jeder diese gewässer beangeln darf. kannst ja selber nen see pachten, dann wird auch keiner fragen, ob Du nen schein hast. geht ja schließlich darum, daß Dich ihne schein kein verein aufnimmt. dem staat ist das doch egal. der gibt nur den fischereischein aus, den Du auch wieder für den verein brauchst.

die angelprüfung ist keine doktorarbeit. schadet bestimmt niemandem und so ziemlich jeder sollte in der lage sein den zu schaffen.

freie gewässer sind ja schon nicht verkehrt, aber sie müssen so ausgewählt werden, daß zahlende angler dadurch keine nachteile haben, wenn Du schon von freier entfaltung redest..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



> freie gewässer sind ja schon nicht verkehrt, aber sie müssen so ausgewählt werden, daß zahlende angler dadurch keine nachteile haben, wenn Du schon von freier entfaltung redest..


Redet doch niemand davon, dass jemand plötzlich kostenlos angeln darf - zahlen müssen die "Prüfungslosen" ja genauso, da sorgt Vater Staat schon für......


----------



## LAC (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*

Hallo zusammen,
nun möchte ich auch mal mein senf dazu beitragen. Sicherlich kommt es einigen menschen zugute, wenn sie jetzt problemlos fische landen können. Jetzt haben sie die möglichkeit - ohne schein - ganz einfach fische zu angeln - eine neue generation gesellt sich zu uns. Der reisepass genügt  - aus nah und fern kommen sie jetzt - man zahlt seine gebühr und dann ist man angler und kann endlich machen, was man schon lange wollte.  Für den laien,  man benötigt jedoch auch eine angel,  material findet man priewert bei lydy und dann kanns losgehen.  Dem land jedenfalls kommt dieses zugute, da sie durch diesen schachzug ihre kassen füllen. Man muss sich nur fragen ist es richtig, denn es können auch schäden angerichtet werden. Sie sind zwar schwer erkennbar, da sich ja alles am oder unter wasser abspielt, auf lange sicht kommen sie jedoch ans tageslicht und eine expertenrunde macht sich dann gedanken, wie man sie im griff bekommt. Dann können die kosten höher sein als der staat durch den schachzug eingenommen hat. Diese fälle sind bekannt, nur etwas anders gelagert.  Nun bin ich auch einer, der für eine auflockerung der der deutschen gründlichkeit d.h. bürokratische denkweise bzw. gesetze ist. 
In einer gesellschaft jedoch, wo wir uns immer mehr von der natur entfernen, sollte man doch - wenn man sie schon nutzt  - wissen was man macht, selbst fachleute wissen das heute nicht mehr, da ihre denkweise sich geändert hat - was soll ich denn machen - höre ich dann. 
Nun kann jeder dort im lande sagen ich bin angler - damit ist es aber nicht getan. Es sollte schon etwas mehr sein und wenn ich vom schätzen der natur spreche - dann trennen sich oft gedankliche welten zwischen den einzenlen anglern - da jeder seine eigene vorstellung sich zurecht bastelt und glaubt er handelt richtig. 
Eine angel reinhängen kann jeder, ab 4 jahre angeln sie hier schon auf heringe - können sie zwar nicht hochheben aber sie zappeln und mama holt schnell die kamera für ein foto, da kommt freude auf, auch sie sind angler. 
Angeln und die natur dabei schätzen und lieben können nur wenige. Die fischereiprüfung ist ja nicht besonders schwer und  jeder kann sie bestehen, jedoch oft habe ich mit dem kopf geschlackert und mir meine gedanken gemacht, da ich die seite hinter dem tisch sehr gut kenne. Es werden wichtigen punkte angeschnitten und ein laie muss sich lange die fische anschauen und genau studieren, damit er sie auch am wasser später erkennt.  Es sind reichlich fische in den gewässer und reichlich schonzeiten und vieles mehr. Ich finde so einen schein schon ganz gut - sonst kommt es noch soweit heute schnell nach Lydy und dann angeln und schön grillen. Ich würde dann lieber vorschlagen pilze sammeln - das macht auch satt und man benötigt keinen schein.  Empfehlenswert ist jedoch ein bilderbuch und gute augen und nicht alles mitnehmen,  sonst rächt sich die natur.

Fische kann man mitnehmen und essen - aber vorsichtig nicht überall. Für den laien im land ohne schein, beim aal abstechen, sollte man sich nicht verletzen, da aalblut giftig íst und wenn man barben in der laichzeit ist, dann kann das unangenehme folgen haben. Aber was ist den laichzeit - das habe ich ja noch nie gehört. 
Nun werde ich mit briefen beschossen, aber jeder sollte sich darüber gedanken machen  - das land hat sich gedanken gemacht -  und so handeln, wie er es für richtig hält - am wasser werden die gedanken und taten sichtbar. 
viel spass beim angeln  - ich liebe sie


----------



## arktisfan (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



Petri schrieb:


> na viel Spaß bei dem Versuch die Angler, die schon jahrelang beiträge zahlen und so für einen gesunden fischbestand sorgen zu überzeugen, daß es ja viel gerechter ist, wenn auf einmal jeder diese gewässer beangeln darf. kannst ja selber nen see pachten, dann wird auch keiner fragen, ob Du nen schein hast. geht ja schließlich darum, daß Dich ihne schein kein verein aufnimmt. dem staat ist das doch egal. der gibt nur den fischereischein aus, den Du auch wieder für den verein brauchst.
> 
> die angelprüfung ist keine doktorarbeit. schadet bestimmt niemandem und so ziemlich jeder sollte in der lage sein den zu schaffen.
> 
> freie gewässer sind ja schon nicht verkehrt, aber sie müssen so ausgewählt werden, daß zahlende angler dadurch keine nachteile haben, wenn Du schon von freier entfaltung redest..


also genau der typ angler der nur angst hat das ihn andere die fische wegangeln macht mir angst aber keine sorge auch die angler ohne schein müßen eine fischereiabgabe bezahlen
zur prüfung muß ich sagen hast du sicherlich recht bildung schadet nicht aber die fragen sind teilweise schwachsinn wie vieles in unser gesellschaft, leider tragen da leute wie du mit ihrer meinung zu bei
gruß arktisfan


----------



## arktisfan (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nun möchte ich auch mal mein senf dazu beitragen. Sicherlich kommt es einigen menschen zugute, wenn sie jetzt problemlos fische landen können. Jetzt haben sie die möglichkeit - ohne schein - ganz einfach fische zu angeln - eine neue generation gesellt sich zu uns. Der reisepass genügt - aus nah und fern kommen sie jetzt - man zahlt seine gebühr und dann ist man angler und kann endlich machen, was man schon lange wollte. Für den laien, man benötigt jedoch auch eine angel, material findet man priewert bei lydy und dann kanns losgehen. Dem land jedenfalls kommt dieses zugute, da sie durch diesen schachzug ihre kassen füllen. Man muss sich nur fragen ist es richtig, denn es können auch schäden angerichtet werden. Sie sind zwar schwer erkennbar, da sich ja alles am oder unter wasser abspielt, auf lange sicht kommen sie jedoch ans tageslicht und eine expertenrunde macht sich dann gedanken, wie man sie im griff bekommt. Dann können die kosten höher sein als der staat durch den schachzug eingenommen hat. Diese fälle sind bekannt, nur etwas anders gelagert. Nun bin ich auch einer, der für eine auflockerung der der deutschen gründlichkeit d.h. bürokratische denkweise bzw. gesetze ist.
> In einer gesellschaft jedoch, wo wir uns immer mehr von der natur entfernen, sollte man doch - wenn man sie schon nutzt - wissen was man macht, selbst fachleute wissen das heute nicht mehr, da ihre denkweise sich geändert hat - was soll ich denn machen - höre ich dann.
> Nun kann jeder dort im lande sagen ich bin angler - damit ist es aber nicht getan. Es sollte schon etwas mehr sein und wenn ich vom schätzen der natur spreche - dann trennen sich oft gedankliche welten zwischen den einzenlen anglern - da jeder seine eigene vorstellung sich zurecht bastelt und glaubt er handelt richtig.
> ...


 
du meinst doch nicht im ernst das alle angler mit schein sich vorbildlich in der natur verhalten, dann wird es zeit das du mal wieder ans wasser gehst und unsere angelfreunde beobachtest
gruß arktisfan


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



arktisfan schrieb:


> du meinst doch nicht im ernst das alle angler mit schein sich vorbildlich in der natur verhalten, dann wird es zeit das du mal wieder ans wasser gehst und unsere angelfreunde beobachtest
> gruß arktisfan


 
Das ist nun mal so und da leiden die angler drunter, die sich richtig verhalten am wasser. ein problem für die gesamte angelei und dieses entsteht, wenn man im vorfeld schon sagt - es ist schwachsinn dieser angelschein. Wer befasst sich schon mit schwachsinn - kaum einer, da man ja ein grosses wissen über unsere natur, besonders die aquatische fauna hat und wie man mit ihr umgeht. Lächerlich dieses kleine 1x1, sagen einige, jedenfalls ist es ein einstieg und dann kommt erst die höhere mathematik, die dann abstrakt wird und unverständlich, wenn man das kleine 1x1 nicht beherrscht. Dieses muss man auch nicht verstehen - da man ja nur angeln will. Und diese abstrakten handlungen sieht man dann am wasser, wenn sie fische landen und ich freue mich das du dieses erkannt hast. Ich sehe dieses jeden tag, da ich das wasser vor der tür habe und kann es beurteilen, da ich über das kleine 1x1 gekommen bin und seit 3o jahren mich mit der höheren mathematik befasse und ich mich freue, da ich jeden tag überrascht werde von interessante neuigkeiten.
Du solltest diese angelfreunde ansprechen, wenn sie einen fehler machen, da sie ja nicht alles wissen können. Aber vorsichtig, wenns im bereich der höheren mathematik geht - sonst wird es abstrakt.
Viele grüsse und erfolg


----------



## arktisfan (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln ohne Schein in Brandenburg*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal so und da leiden die angler drunter, die sich richtig verhalten am wasser. ein problem für die gesamte angelei und dieses entsteht, wenn man im vorfeld schon sagt - es ist schwachsinn dieser angelschein. Wer befasst sich schon mit schwachsinn - kaum einer, da man ja ein grosses wissen über unsere natur, besonders die aquatische fauna hat und wie man mit ihr umgeht. Lächerlich dieses kleine 1x1, sagen einige, jedenfalls ist es ein einstieg und dann kommt erst die höhere mathematik, die dann abstrakt wird und unverständlich, wenn man das kleine 1x1 nicht beherrscht. Dieses muss man auch nicht verstehen - da man ja nur angeln will. Und diese abstrakten handlungen sieht man dann am wasser, wenn sie fische landen und ich freue mich das du dieses erkannt hast. Ich sehe dieses jeden tag, da ich das wasser vor der tür habe und kann es beurteilen, da ich über das kleine 1x1 gekommen bin und seit 3o jahren mich mit der höheren mathematik befasse und ich mich freue, da ich jeden tag überrascht werde von interessante neuigkeiten.
> Du solltest diese angelfreunde ansprechen, wenn sie einen fehler machen, da sie ja nicht alles wissen können. Aber vorsichtig, wenns im bereich der höheren mathematik geht - sonst wird es abstrakt.
> Viele grüsse und erfolg


 
sorry was du sagst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen klingt für mich ein wenig durch den wind #q 
was soll das mit der "höheren mathematik" wir reden hier von angeln und davon das der angelschein aus keinen angler einen verantwortungsbewussten angler macht 
ich spreche viele unserer anglerfreunde die sich am wasser nicht so verhalten wie man es sollte an, aber leider sind die meisten nicht bereit ihr tun zu ändern
also noch ein schein?#c
gruß jörg


----------

